# GPS sur iPad ?



## jfp (23 Septembre 2010)

D'ancienne génération (!), celle des Séniors, nous nous posons une question que la plupart d'entre vous qualifieront de béotienne. Peut-on faire fonctionner un GPS sur un iPad ? Si oui, nous irions dès demain acheter cette petite merveille qui permettrait alors de palier notre baisse de vision!!!


----------



## twinworld (23 Septembre 2010)

j'ai acheté Navigon et ça fonctionne sur l'iPad. Le problème avec les GPS sur iPad ou iPhone, c'est que vous êtes tributaire :

a) de votre forfait de volume de données.
b) de votre abonnement dans votre pays (ce qui veut dire que votre forfait n'est pas valable à l'étranger). 

Vous pouvez tester l'iPad comme GPS, mais vous savez aujourd'hui, les GPS ont des commandes vocales et donnent les indications de route en audio. La vision devient donc moins primordiales pour utiliser un GPS.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2010)

Avant de l'acheter faites un essai si possible car vous pouvez être déçus.

Si pour la lecture l'écran est confortable, il reste très tributaire des conditions lumineuses, pour avoir utilisé l'iPad par 3 fois, via le 3G, avec l'application Plans de Google (qui n'est pas une vraie application GPS mais permet de faire le "guide" en direct), j'ai constaté que de nuit c'est très bien, mais de jour, vers 11h/midi, avec beaucoup de soleil c'est très limite dans une auto.

Pour être complet j'ajouterais qu'il nous à très bien guidé dans chaque cas de perdition routière&#8230; mais, heureusement, nous avions un accès 3G, même dans la campagne à 30 kms de Rennes.

Une application GPS donnera des indications vocales en plus (sur l'iPad) ce qui est intéressant (et bien d'autres choses comparé à Plans), reste l'encombrement de l'objet dans un habitacle de voiture&#8230; c'est votre conjoint(e) qui le tient immanquablement.


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> a) de votre forfait de volume de données.
> b) de votre abonnement dans votre pays (ce qui veut dire que votre forfait n'est pas valable à l'étranger). .



Pas obligatoirement, car il est possible avec Navigon ou autre d'avoir tout en interne et donc d'avoir un vrai GPS sur grand écran sans consommation de donnée quelconque. Donc cela fonctionne parfaitement à l'étranger.

Attention à bien prendre le iPad 3G, car c'est le seul avec GPS par contre.


----------



## twinworld (24 Septembre 2010)

momo-fr a dit:


> reste l'encombrement de l'objet dans un habitacle de voiture c'est votre conjoint(e) qui le tient immanquablement.


+1.

ça sert à pas grand chose d'avoir un grand écran si c'est pour qu'il soit posé sur le siège passager dans une position qui ne facilite pas la lecture de la carte.


----------



## JFL27 (24 Septembre 2010)

Il esiste des supports pour iPad chez Ram Mount par exemple :
http://www.ram-mount.fr/Apple-RAM/R...rceau-pour-Apple-iPad-avec-clef-securite.html

A+


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2010)

Joli support. Mais ça va prendre beaucoup de place sur le pare-brise.


----------



## JFL27 (25 Septembre 2010)

momo-fr a dit:


> Joli support. Mais ça va prendre beaucoup de place sur le pare-brise.




Suffit d'avoir une grande voiture !


----------



## jfp (25 Septembre 2010)

Merci à tous de vos avis et conseils. Je vais en faire bon usage. Enfin, j'espère. Je vous ferai part de mes expérimentations et les travaux pratiques!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2010)

Je possède l'iPad de base, uniquement wi-fi et donc sans puce GPS intégrée.
Ce que je souhaiterais, c'est pouvoir utiliser un module GPS externe bluetooth en liaison avec mon iPad ainsi qu'une appli "autonome" du style Navigon que j'ai sur mon iPhone et qui me permet de me passer de la 3G.
L'intention n'est pas d'utiliser l'iPad comme GPS dédié, mais simplement à titre de dépannage.
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée à ce sujet ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2010)

JFL27 a dit:


> Suffit d'avoir une grande voiture !



Aujourd'hui les "grandes voitures" sont TomTom GPS equiped exit l'iPad.


----------



## legallou (6 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un iPad WiFi uniquement. J'ai testé une carte marine Navionics avec un GPS externe USB Inforad. Comme je m'y attendais, cela ne fonctionne pas. L'Inforad ne s'allume même pas.


----------



## demma (26 Novembre 2010)

Salut... J'ai également un Ipad wifi 16go dont je me sers parfois comme GPS (histoire de faire délirer mes amis). J'ai un téléphone HTC HD2 dont je re-route le GPS en bluetooth; le signal est ensuite capté par mon Ipad (sur lequel j'ai installé BTstack, en provenance du Cydia store, 4 ou 5&#8364;...)

Toutes les applis nécessitant le GPS fonctionnent à merveille, un vrai régal de se ballader sur Google Earth ou Plans en temps réel


----------



## chg (27 Octobre 2011)

Merci de cette information. Pouvez-vous préciser comment on peut avoir "tout en interne" car personnellement, n'étant pas encore passé à l'achat, je crains des factures téléphoniques très chères ou des dépassements de forfaits inévitables...
Je suis assez "neuf" dans le domaine et donc prudent. D'avance merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2011)

C'est précisé dans la fiche du GPS en général si les cartes sont incluses dans le logiciel ou a téléchargés. Mais bon, il suffit d'acheter une valeur sur tel Navigon ou Tom-Tom.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Octobre 2011)

Mappy GPS, pour quelques euros, marche très bien... L'ayant sur mon Iphone, je m'en sert régulièrement sur l'Ipad (pour les vacances par exemple).

J'ai aussi acheté les cartes de l'Italie cet été pour quelques euros, et j'ai ainsi pu faire le tour de l'Italie sans me perdre... L'Ipad est un vrai GPS pas chère grâce à l'App store...

évidement, pas besoin de connexion, toutes les cartes sont embarquées dans les vraies application GPS...


----------

